# Electric front seats



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi folks, I'm putting a spec together for a new TTS and have a question re the electric front seats.

If I don't add the electric seat is there any adjustment I wont be able to do manually. For example I notice the description says this

Electric front seats
Includes adjustment for height, forwards and backwards position and backrest angle and *pneumatic adjustment of backrest side bolsters a*s well as pneumatic lumbar support. Only in combination with Super Sport seats (PS6)

In particular I wonder if on a manual / non electric TTS seat you can adjust the backrest side bolsters?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No bolsters..


----------



## spidermack (Sep 24, 2009)

Just to when you wrote "No bolsters" you mean no bolster adjustment on the non electric seat?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like only bolster adjustment on electric seats.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

There is no side bolster adjustment at all on the non-electric seats.

You do have an electric adjustment for the lumbar support (that's the four way switch in the pic). I don't know where the side bolster adjustment would be handled in the electric picture?

Other than that I think you can do everything manually.

FWIW I thought hard about the electric adjustment and then realised that no-one but me really drives the car (wife occasionally) so the number of times I adjust the seat is about twice a year. Electric seats felt like unnecessary expense when I looked at it like that.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

EvilTed said:


> I don't know where the side bolster adjustment would be handled in the electric picture?


With electric seats the side bolsters are adjusted by rotating the circular rim of the lumbar support/multifunction button.








Personally I'm glad I optioned the electric seats, though whether they are worth the price is another matter. The air in the side bolsters is released as soon as the driver's door opens, making it easier to get in and out. As soon as you start driving, the side bolsters fill.

As I said to my dealer when taking delivery of my TT, "It's the first car I've had that actually gives me a hug when I fire it up!"


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is the seat height adjustment and the angle of the seat base also electrically adjustable? I take it that the thigh support isn't.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, all the adjustments (except thigh support) are operated electrically.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Quizzical said:


> Yes, all the adjustments (except thigh support) are operated electrically.


Thanks.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

The major shortcoming of the electric seats is there is no memory function. I also find the seats snug enough without the need to adjust the side bolster. Would probably still spec them again though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think, but I'm not sure since I don't have them, there should be even on the TT unit, a coding to memorize and move seats depending from which key.
Also, what do you mean no memory? If you move them, they will keep that position, aren't they?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

> I think, but I'm not sure since I don't have them, there should be even on the TT unit, a coding to memorize and move seats depending from which key.
> Also, what do you mean no memory? If you move them, they will keep that position, aren't they?


But the point is to memorize more than 1 position! Other cars usually have memory functions with electric seats (I have it in car that costs twice less than TT) but Audi decided that TT owners are not allowed to have it even as an option. This is most wanted option for me as I am very tall and my wife is not, and this is her car so... If the option to memorize seat position with the key is possible I would be the most happiest man in the world :lol:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I think, but I'm not sure since I don't have them, there should be even on the TT unit, a coding to memorize and move seats depending from which key.
> Also, what do you mean no memory? If you move them, they will keep that position, aren't they?


It's been suggested before that each key may memorise the seat position, so I'd been meaning to try it for a while. I have now tested the theory, and unfortunately the keys do not memorise seat positions.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The coding comes from the Q7, we have part of this coding but I can't try it!
I recall maybe the Q7 has an unit in more or a different comfort unit


----------

